# Fall Rustic Mantel Decor - Advice Appreciated!



## rose_ellen (Sep 12, 2016)

I have a very large fireplace with beams and a mantel...I feel my decor is lacking and or too small...recommendations appreciated!

Please note that the clock was made by my husband for this spot and therefore I'd like to keep it in place...

thank you!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It looks full to me. 

But I'm a minimalist. 


Great clock!

ED


----------



## Kixnbux (Jul 25, 2016)

Looks good to me!


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks nice! Decor is always in the eyes of the beholder. In my case, usually the wife's. The only thing I noticed is that the two pictures on either side of the clock seem to get lost in the background because the colours seem very close to the colour of the mortar. You could replace them with something that draws the eye up more, but since they look like they are a set with the one on the mantel I'm guessing you don't want to eliminate all three (perhaps you painted them?). What about mounting them in a frame that makes them pop a little more?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That's a great fireplace. I know what you mean about small things
on the mantel, as we have a stone fireplace with small things on the mantle.

What is sticking out like a sore thump is the three paintings, it's fighting
the fireplace and very distracting. The paintings are very nice, however they should be grouped
together on a wall so that they can be appreciated. I see that you have nice
white walls, the paintings would show up on the white walls nicely.

The clock is unique, I like it where it is.
The pumpkins are a nice touch for fall, perhaps take away a few -- and look
around the for something else (in the house) to go with the pumpkins. 

Take another pic of the FP without the paintings. Also, what is that
thing on the upper right corner of the FP?


----------



## AvalonGirl (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd suggest something vertical on either/both sides of the fireplace with a pop of color to soften the harsh lines. Do I see some orange-like pillow on the corner and some red in the window toppers? Go for something in that family - orange/copper/red. (Think height - copper pail/orange and red glass urn) Contrast with a pop or 2 of green (your sofa looks green), yellow or blue in the same saturated hue. If you can find accents with some small black that will pull out and together the hands on clock and the fire insert. Don't think equal/balanced, nature abhors straight lines, looks so staged, think first cousins - so items on sides should be related, not replicated. Remove the pictures, whatever they are, they get lost. Pumpkins lack scale - add a larger one - you have a lot of real estate to work with. 

Absolutely love the wall, beams and the clock is phenomenal. Have at it and let us see the results!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Is the wall space on either side of the FP the same size?
...the bit of wall space on the right looks narrower.

We have mirrors on both sides of our FP. It brightens up the
space and looks interesting as well. Would you consider a strip of mirror
on each side?


----------



## carrie_h (Sep 15, 2016)

Wow, look great. I'm going to buy some imitation stone siding from China. any suggestions, guys?


----------

